# Double palm strike / continuous punch/ four corner deflection



## mook jong man (Apr 8, 2013)

Me training with a student.
We work on the double palm strike and "continuous punch" on the kick shield.
In the second video we work on random four corner deflection countering with Dai Sau and Chit Sau.

[video=vimeo;63619221]http://vimeo.com/63619221[/video]

[video=vimeo;63620955]http://vimeo.com/63620955[/video]


----------



## Danny T (Apr 9, 2013)

Interesting Mook, thank you for posting. If I may inquire, how much training time does the gentleman have?


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 9, 2013)

No problem Danny.
He is an ex TKD man and he's been training under me for one lesson a week for about the past two years.
Of course I would prefer that he trained more than once a week , but he is running a business and has family obligations.

But when he does train , he trains hard and doesn't mind getting smacked around either.
He's just got to work on his stance a bit more and remember to "sink his weight" .


----------



## Danny T (Apr 9, 2013)

mook jong man said:


> He's just got to work on his stance a bit more and remember to "sink his weight" .


Thanks. From the video it appears he is also dropping his arms a bit low after each attack counter, of course all of his punches were at the chest and his guard was set for those punches while your's were to the jaw. From the angles shown it also appears his lead arm is extended a bit much (allows greater leverage for the opponent when latched upon). After that amount of time training I would be attacking at a more aggressive and realistic rate with follow up attacks when the arms are dropped. 

It is tough to put yourself out there to be scrutinized thanks for being so courageous.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 10, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Thanks. From the video it appears he is also dropping his arms a bit low after each attack counter, of course all of his punches were at the chest and his guard was set for those punches while your's were to the jaw. From the angles shown it also appears his lead arm is extended a bit much (allows greater leverage for the opponent when latched upon). After that amount of time training I would be attacking at a more aggressive and realistic rate with follow up attacks when the arms are dropped.
> 
> It is tough to put yourself out there to be scrutinized thanks for being so courageous.



Yeah you can probably hear me telling him on the video to keep his guard up .
Like a lot of people when the action speeds up and the fists start flying they seem to lose the plot a bit and they drop their guard.

He actually has been a bit of a challenge because he has quite a few habits from his Tkd days that have been quite hard to eliminate I must say.
But at the rate of one 90 minute lesson per week I fear it's going to take some time , but we'll get there eventually.
He tries hard , and at the end of the day that's all I can ask of him.


----------



## geezer (Apr 10, 2013)

_Mook_, Thanks for posting. These are great drills. I will probably use the one with the chain-striking palms against a kicking shield in class tonight. I already use the four-corners drill, very much as you practice it.

One glaring difference between what you do and the way we train is, however, _the footwork_. The "WT" lineage groups favor immediately going to the "advancing-step" or "pursuing-step" with one foot forward when advancing on a retreating opponent. By this I mean the kind of stepping seen in the last section of Chum Kiu form.

Personally, I can see advantages to staying in YGKYM in certain situations, and I will sometimes stay in YGKYM _if an opponent isn't giving much ground, _or if he's rushing _at you._ But, when he retreats rapidly as in the last part of the palm-striking video, I take the advancing step position. From that position, I can quickly pursue my opponent without compromising my structure and leaning forward, and I can kick or guard with my lead leg while continuing my hand attacks.

Now it may be a quirk of the camera, but if you look at your stance and steps at around 1:18-1:20 in the first (palm-striking) video, your stance and posture seem very forward-leaning and very heavily committed as you chase down your partner. Is this typical?


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 10, 2013)

geezer said:


> _Mook_, Thanks for posting. These are great drills. I will probably use the one with the chain-striking palms against a kicking shield in class tonight. I already use the four-corners drill, very much as you practice it.
> 
> One glaring difference between what you do and the way we train is, however, _the footwork_. The "WT" lineage groups favor immediately going to the "advancing-step" or "pursuing-step" with one foot forward when advancing on a retreating opponent. By this I mean the kind of stepping seen in the last section of Chum Kiu form.
> 
> ...



No I wouldn't say it was typical.
Just a bit of a bad habit of using too much upper body sometimes when doing power training type things on pads. 
I'm not really chasing him down though I'm propelling him forward with my stance and punches and he starts to get away from me slightly.
If he did get too far away from me though I would have straightened right up and gone after him with kicks.

It's just a personal quirk really , I don't do it in chi sau , I don't do it in any other type of sparring either , it just seems to happen a bit when I'm doing some power training exercises on the pads.
I'm not too worried about it though , I've noticed even Sigung lean  a bit when doing a few things.
In fact I do remember my master telling me to lean when doing some bits of the Biu Tse , so maybe it is a bit to do with our lineage and maybe a bit to do with my lack of skill.
Yeah it's something I have to work on.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 10, 2013)

I like your use of unification of movement in the palm strikes and well as throwing kicks to unguarded positions when he attacks you.


----------



## geezer (Apr 10, 2013)

_Mook_, thanks for your very honest and humble answer. I have a feeling that when that rain of heavy palms lands on your opponent, you can probably get away with a bit of leaning, especially if you are square on his center and not giving him much to use against you.

Anyway I went ahead and used that drill in class tonight, including the part with the double palm. It worked really well to show how much more energy was released when they really relaxed and didn't "try" so hard. Honestly, I'm going to have to work at it more myself. Gotta admit, you do a pretty good job releasing energy there.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 10, 2013)

geezer said:


> _Mook_, thanks for your very honest and humble answer. I have a feeling that when that rain of heavy palms lands on your opponent, you can probably get away with a bit of leaning, especially if you are square on his center and not giving him much to use against you.
> 
> Anyway I went ahead and used that drill in class tonight, including the part with the double palm. It worked really well to show how much more energy was released when they really relaxed and didn't "try" so hard. Honestly, I'm going to have to work at it more myself. Gotta admit, you do a pretty good job releasing energy there.



No worries Geezer.
Just make sure when you are doing the chain punching and chain palm strike on the shield , that the person holding the pad isn't moving back of their own volition.
That is not the purpose of the exercise.
The pad holder must be moved back by the force of the other guys strikes and the forward pressure coming from his stance
You could start them off punching and standing in place then with a signal from say you , the striker starts to advance forward punching as hard and as  fast as they can.
Get them to try and move the other guy across the other side of the room , then they hand the shield over and change roles

With the stepping in with a double palm strike , that is just an exercise we use to learn to generate momentum and sending body mass into the target.
Make sure with that one that they coordinate the step with the strike , if it is timed correctly it feels effortless.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 10, 2013)

StormShadow said:


> I like your use of unification of movement in the palm strikes and well as throwing kicks to unguarded positions when he attacks you.



Some of those were knee strikes to the groin , but quite a few were hook kicks.
It's common in our lineage to use a hook kick as a finishing technique.
You could think of it as a close range version of a thai leg kick.

But the angle of the leg stays the same and power is generated differently.
So what you would do is chain punch them a few times then finish them off with a hook kick .
Just pivot your whole body 45 degrees , bring your knee to the centre and slam your shin into anywhere around their thigh.


----------



## Domino (May 3, 2013)

Love working the 4 corner drill as regular as possible but I can take a few things from this, thanks.


----------



## mook jong man (May 3, 2013)

Domino said:


> Love working the 4 corner drill as regular as possible but I can take a few things from this, thanks.



Where you been hiding sunshine ?
You haven't been on here for awhile , good to see you back.


----------



## Domino (May 10, 2013)

mook jong man said:


> Where you been hiding sunshine ?
> You haven't been on here for awhile , good to see you back.



Hey sir, thank you and hope life is good with you!
Ive been training hard and focussing on a few things and progressing nicely.


----------

